# Zero Carb Pasta



## Cowboy Bob (Jan 28, 2016)

Found this in my local Holland And Barrett yesterday - http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/shop/product/eat-water-slim-pasta-fettuccine-60007573 - they also do noodles, spaghetti and penne in the same range. Totally carb free. Looks good. Spag bol tonight it is then...


----------



## Robin (Jan 28, 2016)

Good luck! Contains just fibre and water, sounds like a constipation cure to me!


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 28, 2016)

You can also pop courgettes through a spiraliser to get a serviceable veggie spaghetti too...also, Tesco do it ready processed and packed, along with the cauliflower cous-cous.

It's also only £1.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 28, 2016)

I did cougette noodles with our new spiriliser and had them in a stir fry.  Really couldn't tell the difference.  They were amazing.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 31, 2016)

I've just eaten this 'carb free' fettuccine for lunch and whilst it was ok, I struggled with the thicker, chewier consistency. The smell when opened is off-putting (fishy) so quickly wash it several times in cold water.

I dry fried it after mixing a bit of olive oil, salt, pepper and a squeeze of lemon juice into it. My hubbie actually liked it better than me but in honesty I think it was that initial smell that put me off. 

Worth a try though but I'm reserving judgement until I see what impact it had on my BG's


----------



## Amigo (Jan 31, 2016)

Well it certainly didn't spike me at all so a good stand-by though I won't become an ardent fan of the carb free pasta. I felt it was more suited as Chinese noodles and a stronger sauce would enhance it better than tomato and basil.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 2, 2016)

A health choice possibly


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Feb 3, 2016)

Hmm, I've not tried this but I have tried Atkins pasta which is expensive but I actually enjoyed that. I couldn't even tell it was low carb pasta. Maybe that's because it's low carb NOT zero carb? Might give this a go!


----------



## pat.y (Feb 3, 2016)

I just ordered wheat free pasta from Asda.


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 3, 2016)

I've had the zero carb pasta and it was OK, but then I'm not a great fan of actual pasta so I was never going to be that thrilled. Do love a courgette noodle mind, eat loads of courgette, even have them on my salad, and I'm a fan of brocolli cous cous (I love a green veggie)


----------



## Annette (Feb 4, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> I've had the zero carb pasta and it was OK, but then I'm not a great fan of actual pasta so I was never going to be that thrilled. Do love a courgette noodle mind, eat loads of courgette, even have them on my salad, and I'm a fan of brocolli cous cous (I love a green veggie)


ooh, broccoli cous cous sounds good. Is that like Cauliflower rice? Do you fry it or steam it Kooky?


----------



## Morph. (Feb 4, 2016)

I got some bare naked noodles today from sainsburys. No carbs or sugar.  They look like worms lol.  So I'm trying them tonight in a stir fry!!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 4, 2016)

Think they are mainly all the Shitake noodles - which everyone I know who has tried em, say are completely taste and texture-less and they'd rather have eg home-made courgette tagliatelle or cauli rice with whatever.  Each to their own !


----------



## trophywench (Feb 4, 2016)

Pat - coeliacs have to eat gluten free, not carb-free.  Hence the need/market for anything 'wheat-free' - but how many carbs, which is what we all have to watch out for?


----------



## pat.y (Feb 4, 2016)

They are low carb I believe.


----------



## pat.y (Feb 4, 2016)

Trying all sorts to see if they spike my blood sugar or not. I admit I sank to a desperation mode this afternoon at my sons and munched a jaffa cake.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 4, 2016)

pat.y said:


> Trying all sorts to see if they spike my blood sugar or not. I admit I sank to a desperation mode this afternoon at my sons and munched a jaffa cake.



A Jaffa cake only has 8.6 g of carb in each Pat so a reasonable treat (if you can stop at one!)


----------



## pat.y (Feb 4, 2016)

I stopped at one


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 5, 2016)

I can't stop at one.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 5, 2016)

Me neither Mark *sigh*


----------



## Northerner (Feb 5, 2016)

I can't buy jaffa cakes because I know I will eat the packet


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jaffa cakes, open packet = empty packet!


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 6, 2016)

My sister's Sheltie (called Belle, a Blue Merle with gorgeous blue eyes) loved Jaffa cakes.


----------

